# Need some new films to watch.



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2009)

Edit: *Read the last line, damnit!*

Stuff I like:
Explosions, gore, reptiles, large scale destruction, cool fight scenes, or just genuinely awesome films.

Preferably combinations of the above, such as Godzilla or Dragon Wars. 

Films I have already:
2001: A Space Odyssey
300
A Clockwork Orange
Akira
Blade Runner
The Crow
The Day After Tomorrow
Dog Soldiers
Dragon Wars
Enter the Dragon
Equilibrium
Falling Down
Fight Club
Full Metal Jacket
Ghost in the Shell
Godzilla
Heat
Jurassic Park (1-3)
LÃ©on
The Matrix (1-3)
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Natural Born Killers
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Red Dragon
Ronin
Se7en
The Shining
Silence of the Lambs
The Thing
The Usual Suspects

Need MOAR. Include why you think I would like it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 25, 2009)

_*Wax: Or the Discovery of Television Among the Bees*_


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Include why you think I would like it.





John_Galt said:


> _*Wax: Or the Discovery of Television Among the Bees*_



>:[


----------



## Skittle (Feb 25, 2009)

Repo!: The Genetic Opera is bangin'

Also, I watched Milk last night and that was a truly awesome, touching film.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 25, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> >:[



What? The title alone doesn't grab you?

Fine.

Crankypants.


_*Wax: Or the Discovery of Television Among the Bees*_ is the first independent feature film to have been edited on a digital non-linear system. It is also the first film (independent or otherwise) to have been re-formatted as hypertext and posted on the Internet. The New York Times recognized the accomplishment, and ran the article "Cult Film is First on the Internet" in its May 23, 1993 business section.[1]




There. 

You can watch it online :V Wakka wakka wakka

And also maybe check out Pi and Jacob's Ladder, two pretty awesome cult films of some renown that are scary as hell.




skittle said:


> Repo!: The Genetic Opera is bangin'



EDIT: That reminds me.

Watch Repo Man.

Killer soundtrack, it has Iggy Pop, The Circle Jerks, Suicidal Tendencies...And also Harry Dean Stanton. 

Plus aliens.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> And also maybe check out Pi and Jacob's Ladder, two pretty awesome cult films of some renown that are scary as hell.



I saw Jacob's Ladder some years ago, that was pretty good from what I remember.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.somethingawful.com/d/movie-reviews/ankle-biters.php

Best movie ever :V .


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> http://www.somethingawful.com/d/movie-reviews/ankle-biters.php
> 
> Best movie ever :V .



I'd be better off with this one.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Feb 25, 2009)

Kelly's Heroes. lots of explosions and at one point its one Sherman M-4 with 14 U.S. soldiers against 3 Tigers with 30+ Nazis. has Clint Eastwood and they go 40 miles give or take behind enemy lines for confiscated gold.


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 25, 2009)

These are well suited for you
-----------------------------
American Pop
The Secret of NIMBH
Heavy Traffic
TRON
Tommy


----------



## Tryp (Feb 25, 2009)

*Battle Royale*
Ridiculously violent movie about a group of school kids on an island.  They are each given some type of weapon and have to kill each other.  Last one alive wins.  If they try to help each other or leave the island, the special collars around their necks explode.  It might be banned for violence, but it might be different in the UK.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> http://www.somethingawful.com/d/movie-reviews/ankle-biters.php
> 
> Best movie ever :V .



Way to cite SA and lose my respect forever.


Takin you off my friends list, Whitenoise.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

CyberFox said:


> TRON
> Tommy



I was just thinking about TRON recently actually, might see if it's available on the cheap. Also I vaguely remember seeing Tommy a _long_ time ago, maybe 15 or 20 years.



Tryp said:


> *Battle Royale*
> Ridiculously violent movie about a group of school kids on an island.  They are each given some type of weapon and have to kill each other.  Last one alive wins.  If they try to help each other or leave the island, the special collars around their necks explode.  It might be banned for violence, but it might be different in the UK.



Housemate has it, good stuff. Uncut version \o.

I preferred the manga though.


----------



## Themiram (Feb 26, 2009)

Come and See was a very deppressing piece that I saw recently. If you want to spend a night crying for a movie character and the brutality of the movie, watch it.

It's a rare find unfortunately, but if you look around I'm sure you'll find it somewhere.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 26, 2009)

Letters from Iwo Jima.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2009)

Watch Suicide Club and tell me how it is I really want to see it.

It has Japanese schoolgirls jumping to their death! :thumbsup:


And also Videodrome it's kind of creepy and trippy look it up David Cronenberg directed he does a lot of other good stuff.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> And also Videodrome it's kind of creepy and trippy look it up David Cronenberg directed he does a lot of other good stuff.



Well I've already seen The Fly, Scanners and eXistenZ (I feel dirty spelling that). Scanners was hilarious, The Fly was great, but not so hot on eXistenZ.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Well I've already seen The Fly, Scanners and eXistenZ (I feel dirty spelling that). Scanners was hilarious, The Fly was great, but not so hot on eXistenZ.



Need to see all of those.

I saw Crash (Which was a little slow, even though it was the NC-17 version), A History of Violence which I thought was really good (Excellent gore effects), and Eastern Promises (Which was pretty neat, Russia is hardcore).

Along with Videodrome.

I still want to see eXistenZ though, even with the title.


Anyways do you like that sort of science-fictiony stuff?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I saw Crash (Which was a little slow, even though it was the NC-17 version), A History of Violence which I thought was really good (Excellent gore effects), and Eastern Promises (Which was pretty neat, Russia is hardcore).
> 
> Along with Videodrome.
> 
> ...



I've heard of Crash. Isn't that the one where they fuck next to car accidents and shit, and he fucks her in the leg? Also I missed A History of Violence recently, that sounds quite good.

I like some SF stuff. It depends how it's done. I prefer SF that's more along the lines of The Matrix or Aliens than Star Trek. Though maybe if Star Trek was massively violent and had kick-ass reptilian aliens I might be more forgiving.


----------



## Teco (Feb 26, 2009)

Clockwork Orange was awesome.

Punisher Warzone is on the 3rd. He messes people up something hardcore.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2009)

Three movies:

1)  Dr. Strangelove.  This fills the requirements of explosions (Hint:  It's a 'comedy' set in the Cold War Era), large scale destruction (See before), and awesome (a former Nazi Mad-Scientist in the President's Cabinet).

2)  Shoot 'em Up.  Explosions, tiny bits of gore, and very cool fight scenes.  And that sums up the whole movie:  If you want bare minimal plot, go with Shoot 'em Up.  Hell, the main character has a gunfight in the middle of sex.  And he doesn't stop.

3)  Repo!  The Genetic Opera.  One part musical, one part organ repossession.


----------



## Phenom (Feb 27, 2009)

What about:
The butterfly effect
Casino
Donnie darko
Pitch black
Blow


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 27, 2009)

*The Illusionist.* Because it has Edward Norton. And Edward Norton is awesome. Also it's a pretty well-done movie.

*Lawrence of Arabia*: You can't go wrong with 5 hours of angry Arabs massacering Ottoman troops.


----------



## Vicenti (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd say I share every one of the interests you mentioned.  Awesome.

*Heavy Metal 2000* and *Heavy Metal*
Animated films.  IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119273/

HM2k (also known as Heavy Metal: F.A.K.K.2)

There is a race of anthro lizards on (some planet), and they're warlike.  In fact, our introduction to them is a scene of a gladiator arena.  One is killed in a very graphic, but too short , fight scene, then the antagonist waltzes into the arena and kills two more in equally over-the-top manner.

The second scene is a full-scale war between the lizards and some six-armed humanoids.  The lizards attack some massive fortification and are slain left and right, by arrow, by sword, and even by *boiling oil*.

The movie is very watchable in its own right; though it's not up to par with the original Heavy Metal in my opinion, these two scenes alone make up for it.  There are several less-awesome scenes that fit your likes as well; you should definitely pick this up if you can find it.

I do have preview clips of these two scenes available, if you're interested. They clock in at around 9 and 25 MB.

*Heavy Metal*
IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082509/
A series of shorts that are violent and/or sexual, adapted from the Heavy Metal comics collections.  Not as much content that matches your likes, but still definitely worth a watch.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 27, 2009)

*The Fifth Element:*  It's set about 300 years in the future and stars Bruce Willis with Chris Tucker and Mila Jovovich.  I think that speaks for itself right there.  The effects were spectacular in the late 90's, but they seem somewhat dated now.  Over-the-top gunfights and deadpan humor.

*V for Vendetta:  *Set in the near future in a dystopian Britain under a Facist-type dictatorship, it stars Natalie Portman alongside "V", voiced by Hugo Weaving (Mr. Smith of the Matrix and Elrond of LOTR).  A look into how fear can be used to govern people.  This movie features a good deal of deep themes, but also has it's share of kick-ass fights, and one of the most captivating endings I've seen in a modern movie.

*Kill Bill (Vol. 1 & 2)*: Ah, you don't have to know much of the story here to appreciate these movies.  Just watch it unfold before you. It stars the likes of Uma Thurman, Vivica Fox, Lucy Liu, Darryl Hannah, Michael Madsen, and Daniel Carradine.  The violence is truly over-the-top, brutal, and gory, but it still manages to come off as lighter fare than other "gore-fest" movies in a way that only director Quentin Tarantino can pull off.  Plus you have to respect the man for borrowing heavily upon elements of spaghetti western movies of the 1960's, even bringing Ennio Morricone to do like half the soundtrack.

*Children of Men:  *Stars Clive Owen, another dystopian Britain where this time all human beings have mysteriously been rendered infertile.  The overall mood of the film is chaos.  The cinematography is what sets this film apart.  It features a unique style where some scenes several minutes long are shot entirely in one take with one camera.  The final battle scene is the longest of these, is the most jarring and chaotic, and is spectacular.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Three movies:
> 
> 1) Dr. Strangelove



Seen it. Got it. Love it.



Attaman said:


> 2) Shoot 'em Up. Explosions, tiny bits of gore, and very cool fight scenes. And that sums up the whole movie: If you want bare minimal plot, go with Shoot 'em Up. Hell, the main character has a gunfight in the middle of sex.  And he doesn't stop.



I lol'd. 



Attaman said:


> 3)  Repo!  The Genetic Opera.  One part musical, one part organ repossession.



Wait what?



Easog said:


> *The Illusionist.* Because it has Edward Norton. And Edward Norton is awesome. Also it's a pretty well-done movie.



...But what's it about? D:



Easog said:


> *Lawrence of Arabia*: You can't go wrong with 5 hours of angry Arabs massacering Ottoman troops.



Hurrah!



Vicenti said:


> I'd say I share every one of the interests you mentioned.  Awesome.
> 
> *Heavy Metal 2000* and *Heavy Metal*
> Animated films.  IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119273/
> ...



You mean the lizard dudes lose? 

Sounds fun though.



MelaCeroses said:


> *The Fifth Element*



Seen it. Can't remember much of it though. Has some dudes that look like the pig cops from Duke Nukem IIRC.



MelaCeroses said:


> *V for Vendetta:  *Set in the near future in a dystopian Britain under a Facist-type dictatorship, it stars Natalie Portman alongside "V", voiced by Hugo Weaving (Mr. Smith of the Matrix and Elrond of LOTR).  A look into how fear can be used to govern people.  This movie features a good deal of deep themes, but also has it's share of kick-ass fights, and one of the most captivating endings I've seen in a modern movie.



Haven't seen this yet. I forgot all about it.



MelaCeroses said:


> *Kill Bill (Vol. 1 & 2)*



Seen both. 



MelaCeroses said:


> *Children of Men:  *Stars Clive Owen, another dystopian Britain where this time all human beings have mysteriously been rendered infertile.  The overall mood of the film is chaos.  The cinematography is what sets this film apart.  It features a unique style where some scenes several minutes long are shot entirely in one take with one camera.  The final battle scene is the longest of these, is the most jarring and chaotic, and is spectacular.



Sounds interesting.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Wait what?


  Yep.  You'll see both things like this and this.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Yep.  You'll see both things like this and this.



I lol'd. I might have to get hold of that, looks like crazy shit.


----------



## Tryp (Feb 27, 2009)

*Coffee and Cigarettes*

Shot all in black and white, featuring many short pieces all centred around coffee and cigarettes.  Each scene really draws you into the little world which the characters inhabit.  A great mix of comedy and drama.  Features Iggy Pop, Tom Waits, Bill Murray, Jack and Meg White, Cate Blanchett, Steve Coogan and Robert Benigni


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 27, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I've heard of Crash. Isn't that the one where they fuck next to car accidents and shit, and he fucks her in the leg? Also I missed A History of Violence recently, that sounds quite good.
> 
> I like some SF stuff. It depends how it's done. I prefer SF that's more along the lines of The Matrix or Aliens than Star Trek. Though maybe if Star Trek was massively violent and had kick-ass reptilian aliens I might be more forgiving.



Crash is the one where people get turned on by car crashes. History of Violence is pretty good. GOOD AND VIOLENT, THAT IS!!!


Also second Shoot 'Em Up, seriously, the guy kills likes 150 dudes in the course of 90 minutes or however long it is. It's dumb as hell but it's also cool as fuck.


Have you seen 12 Monkeys? I hear that is good and it is about time travel and Bruce Willis and it has Terry Gilliam directing.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Also second Shoot 'Em Up, seriously, the guy kills likes 150 dudes in the course of 90 minutes or however long it is. It's dumb as hell but it's also cool as fuck.



Now now, let's not be conservative.

There had to have been at least 200 kills by the flick's end.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Now now, let's not be conservative.
> 
> There had to have been at least 200 kills by the flick's end.



I'm trying to remember. There's this site that ranks the amount of people a single character kills in a movie and I think that guy is in 2nd place if not first. Let me go check.

EDIT: He kills 141 dudes in 86 minutes.

http://www.moviebodycounts.com/Shoot_Em_Up.htm


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 28, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Have you seen 12 Monkeys? I hear that is good and it is about time travel and Bruce Willis and it has Terry Gilliam directing.



Yup, seen that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Feb 28, 2009)

Freddy Vs Jason?


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 4, 2009)

i would second V for vendetta and pitch black, nix on children of men (yes they blow things up, but u have no clue really why?).....repo was kinda twisted dark, but hard to follow, lotsa gore tho.

Hm, Cloverfield?  hits all your buttons

some of the afterdark movies:
deaths of ian stone (reptilian things, some gore, violence)
gravedancers ( really creepy ghosts, gore, death)
Unearthed (reptilian thing, lotta gore, battle to the death)

Dead Alive (one of the goriest movies ever made supposedly, mass all out zombies attack party, a lawnmover is apparently the weapon of choice)  crazy zombie babies too


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 4, 2009)

"The Reptilian" aka Yongary. The Korean rip off of Godzilla and Gamera.
Both versions are great. The original shows his skills as a dancer.


----------

